# ATITool 0.0.22 released!



## W1zzard (Aug 31, 2004)

http://atitool.techpowerup.com/ATITool_0.0.22.exe

- Fixes to card detection on some ATI chipsets
- Fixed "When setting the speed in the log the selected speed is shown not the actual speed it is set to." (#38)
- Added infobox about possible problems when FRAPS is running
- Removed fan control tab for 9600.
- Some fixes to "try to keep gpu temp at". It will only work while ATITool is running. If you close ATITool fan speeds are set to ATI's defaults
- Fixed temp. reading error which showed 20° on 9800s with high load sometimes
- Disabled creation of file C:\Atitool detection log.txt
- Fixed excessive log entries generated during Find Max (#29)
- Fixed 3D detection for XP SP2 + AMD64 (#25)
- Forced 3D detection on for all executables starting with "bf_vietnam" (Battlefield: Vietname) until a proper fix is found
- Forced 3D detection on for all executables starting with "nwmain" (Neverwinter Nights) until a proper fix is found
- Fixed rounding error in fan speed settings (#16)
- Fixed rounding error in font size display in temp. settings (#23)
- Added current fan speed display to fan speed settings (#22)
- Memory timings editor is active now- values are not permanent and are reset at reboot. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.
- Gamma settings are reapplied when display mode is changed (#14)
- Gamma settings panel shows numbers (#14)
- Added fan control option "Try to keep GPU temp. at xx°C" - this option is only available if temp. monitoring is enabled
- Added mini stats to temp. monitoring settings page
- Several speed optimized artifact detection code
- Dump bios button disabled on 9200 until a fix is found
- Replace temp. remote / local by "GPU" / "GPU environment"
- Fixed cosmetic bug in temp. settings panel (#15)
- Fixed bug with log file max. size .. the value was interpreted as Bytes (#13)
- Added include list for 3D detection
- No "scan running" message to log file right after start
- Fixed crash in 3D detection for 3dmark2001 and probably other apps
- Gamma hotkeys are disabled when gamma control is disabled
- Lots of fixes based on the great feedback after the 0.0.21 release, critical fixes are already incorporated into the 0.0.21 download
- Added option to scanning settings: "disable screensaver while scanning"
- Fixed ATI fan control. for some reason ATI defaults result in fan speeds > 100% to be programmed. This means that any fan speed >75% is actually 100% (can't run the fan faster than 100%). ATITool fixes this by setting the right register on the temp. chip.
- Moved fan speed registry key so its not lost every time you reinstall ATITool


----------



## Quazi (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## mackan86 (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice job W1zzard!


----------



## kovenant (Sep 1, 2004)

Hello w1zzard

this time you were fast man!

thanx for your nice tool and your hard work

i have a feeling that we r going to see really big things from you in the future


----------



## manicx (Sep 3, 2004)

Thank W1zzard. Great work...


----------

